# Spraying dissolved 46-0-0 Urea or just apply it as a granular?



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a few bags of 46-0-0 granular Urea and wondering if it makes any sense to try to dilute it in a gallon sprayer vs just spreading it in granular form like usual.

I saw a few mentions in the Nitrogen Blitz post about mixing it with water but not much more on the site. I've seen quite a few things online though about this and sounds like it's doable but should use warm water vs cold to help it dissolve. They also say that it should still be watered in within 24 hours to not burn.

Thanks for the thoughts


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I prefer dissolving my urea in water and spraying. I feel my coverage is alot more uniform that way, but there are def folks here who will spread granular urea. I dont usually water mine in, but I also never apply more than .5lb/k of urea per application


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

First, it depends on how much N you are trying to put down. It can be difficult to put a small amount (spoon feeding) through a spreader because there's not much product to work with and you risk uneven coverage.

If you're trying to spray it, you're probably better off with a backpack sprayer that will have a larger carrier volume. It may be tough to get even coverage using a gallon pump sprayer since you'll be stopping often to pump.

Some say warm water is better and it probably is but I've always used cold water straight from the hose bib and never had any issues. However, it's a must to mix in another container, 5 gallon bucket for example, and use a drill with a drywall mud mixer to ensure it's fully dissolved.

Last but not least, watering in is encouraged and the general rule of thumb is to wait at least 4 hours before irrigation for a foliar application. Again, this also depends on how much N you are wanting to put down.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I've seen people on YouTube get patchy results with that in a prill form. I have no experience myself though.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

I apply granular. I don't see a single benefit of spraying. Burning is a result of over application - You don't need to water it in.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> I apply granular. I don't see a single benefit of spraying. Burning is a result of over application - You don't need to water it in.


There are many benefits of spraying. More uniform coverage and also a timesaver if you need to apply any other products like iron, pgr, etc


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I apply granular. I don't see a single benefit of spraying. Burning is a result of over application - You don't need to water it in.


I think one of the biggest advantages is the efficient utilization of nitrogen so you have to give less and decreased volitalization and leaching. That said, a combination of foliar and granular product is always superior to only 1.

The research is just starting to flow in for turf grass

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C7&as_vis=1&q=foliar+urea+turf+vs+granular&btnG=#d=gs_qabs&u=%23p%3DNRuirjlzw4wJ


----------



## JahMez (May 18, 2021)

Jackson said:


> I apply granular. I don't see a single benefit of spraying. Burning is a result of over application - You don't need to water it in.


In my case, I'm cutting at 3/8" and lower, and I once got lazy and just threw urea in a broadcast spreader at just a 1/4lb rate and this happened. Took 6 weeks and 2 subsequent spray apps to get the color uniform again so the lesson for me was that I can't use granular, I have to dissolve in water and spray.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@JahMez The distribution uniformity at those low rates with a regular sized granular prill is impossible, unless you're spoon feeding those low amounts on the regular and don't have those drastic differences in color. I think that's g-man's approach, if I remember correctly. With a larger yard like the OP I'd say spreading out your monthly allotment of N right before a rain event is the fastest option... unless you have a decent sized spray rig. I spray mine 6000 sqft at a time but it's always as a supplement to my longer-release granular.


----------



## JahMez (May 18, 2021)

corneliani said:


> @JahMez The distribution uniformity at those low rates with a regular sized granular prill is impossible, unless you're spoon feeding those low amounts on the regular and don't have those drastic differences in color. I think that's g-man's approach, if I remember correctly. With a larger yard like the OP I'd say spreading out your monthly allotment of N right before a rain event is the fastest option... unless you have a decent sized spray rig. I spray mine 6000 sqft at a time but it's always as a supplement to my longer-release granular.


Well I can say with 100% certainty that I didn't photoshop the image :lol:

But yes, you're correct @corneliani , the devil's in the details and what recipe works for one person's lawn may not work in another due to a litany of factors, so here are some specifics for my case:
- Grass = True Putt creeping bluegrass
- Season the photo was taken = late spring
- Soil content = low N, high P (which may be why it was so dramatic with the leopard spots)
- HOC = 1/4"

And that's correct, I spoon feed 0.2~0.25lb/1Ksqft using dissolved Urea normally every 2 weeks during growing seasons.

So although the Urea prills seem small compared to other bagged granules, at 1/4" HOC, the relative size is much bigger.

As reference, here's what the yard 'normally' looks like (without the spots :thumbup: )



For spraying OP's 20Ksqft, a sprayer attachment to a tractor might be the way to go!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Since I spoon feed my Urea I use an Ortho Hose End Sprayer. Just put the amount of Urea in, fill with warm water and I set it aside for 15-30 minutes then its ready to go. So much easier than using a sprayer IMO.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i used urea for the first time this year. I wasn't willing to dissolve and spray `40,000 feet with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer so i used the spreader. my conclusion was that spreading is 100% viable option. my learning experience is here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=372312#p372312
also, my understanding is that pure urea does need to be watered in.


----------



## MrSmith (Sep 18, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> i used urea for the first time this year. I wasn't willing to dissolve and spray `40,000 feet with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer so i used the spreader. my conclusion was that spreading is 100% viable option. my learning experience is here:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=372312#p372312
> also, my understanding is that pure urea does need to be watered in.


I did the same last year with roughly the same size property. Spyker Ergo pro spreader. Set at half rate, two sets of perpendicular passes.

Even coverage, no burning.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Spreading is certainly a viable option.

Spraying can make things easier for low rates on a small lawn.

Spreading might be easier to spread over a larger area.

Either way, spraying or spreading - do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

JahMez said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I apply granular. I don't see a single benefit of spraying. Burning is a result of over application - You don't need to water it in.
> ...


Just an underfertilized lawn. The lawn would have evened out if you did that rate for a few weeks.

Sprayable urea is a much smaller pill and has more consistent application. It's like spreading sand.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I choose to do it through granular and use a little hand held spreader. I have a weekly schedule with it and have always just thought that by doing it that often, I will eventually get even coverage.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Bumping this old thread up opposed to starting a new one.

What is the suggested ratio for application in a pump sprayer? 1 heaping TSP of 46-0-0 Urea to .5 gallon of water?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 I tried using my Lesco handheld spreader when I had maybe a handful left in my 80# spreader. Walking speed it totally different with a handheld. Seems like the lowest setting nothing comes out.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

If you spray urea, do you run the risk of fertilizer burn if you overlap too much, or striping real bad? I ask because those two unknowns are what make me not want to spray just yet.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

NJlawnguy said:


> Bumping this old thread up opposed to starting a new one.
> 
> What is the suggested ratio for application in a pump sprayer? 1 heaping TSP of 46-0-0 Urea to .5 gallon of water?


Depends on how much N you want to put down.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84, I am not sure. I just put some down the other day...I wonder if your prills are larger. Sometimes it gets jammed and I have to stuff my finger down there but that is the only problem I have with it.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm team granular. If I'm doing a low rate like 0.25lb N/ksqft, it probably means I'm doing weekly apps, and I figure the irregularity of the spread will average out over time. Way less hassle than dissolving the urea, spraying, cleaning the sprayer, etc IMO.


----------



## Lawnbadix (10 mo ago)

It's an equal battle lost by granular application due to the nature of the lost uniformity. It probably takes me 1 minute to fill up gran with water in a bottle and while I have a walk on my lawn to check how it's going and if/where I got to apply less/more it's dissolved already through steady shaking, having a coffee in my other hand. Then I put more of the prepared nitrogen-water together in my backpack sprayer and have another walk. I can walk in straight lines quickly being done without any waste into my flowerbeds or feeding weeds on neighbors ground.
Idc really much about the cleaning as it's simply nitro, any leftover should dissolve just fine in next application of whatever. I just started this after long time planning and results are pretty smooth if you ask me. I regret not starting as planned months ago spoonfeeding it dissolved.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Spraying is definitely the easier way if you own a backpack sprayer. I spoon-fed my yard last year with a handheld granular spreader and it was not fun. The prills would get stuck and it wasn't uniform at the start. I had to shake the spreader every now and then to get the prills to shoot out. I even got fert burn because it came out faster at times when shaking. Obviously, over time it does become uniform if you're consistent. But this year mixing water and Urea in the sprayer with a drill/paint mixer attachment has been a game-changer.

I'm only putting down about .25 LB per 1k so it's hard to burn the lawn at this low rate. It's also good practice if you're a beginner at backpack spraying.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I do both. Last year, I put down 100#'s of 46-0-0 on my 1-acre via my Agri-Fab tow spreader in early April followed 3-weeks later with another 100 #'s spread in a perpendicular direction. Grass was popping and filling in like crazy. Then I started lite apps of .20 #'s N/1000 dissolved and using my 25 gallon Fimco tow sprayer every 2 weeks or so depending on temps and moisture. Then in the Fall I went back to granular at the same 100# rate. This year I started the same approach and my grass is doing great. I will add a sprayable application of micro's at the end of the month of May and go from there. It's extra work and requires 2-different pieces of equipment, but the results are promising. My yard is much more even in color and more uniform. I try to time the applications when the temps are mild and moisture is in the forecast. It is working for me.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I started spraying it, now I just spread it granular style. It was fine spraying, but at such light amounts I was having to do it fairly often in the fall and I just didn't have time to do it all. Much easier to dump a couple bags and go for a walk for me than get mower out, sprayer, dissolve, spray, dissolve again and spray again because of the area then clean. That was my whole night when I'd get home from work and trying to plan around rain etc and then rapidly approaching dark times in the later fall I just switched to granular. Much easier for me.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Biggylawns said:


> NJlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping this old thread up opposed to starting a new one.
> ...


Dropped down some milo last week and now looking to help jumpstart growth, as well boost newly seeded areas. 1k Sq ft application. Thoughts?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I can never seem to remember this but if you want to apply 1 lb of Nitrogen per 1K how much Urea do you need to dissolve for a spray application?


----------



## Alexk2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

2.17lb per the calculator I have been using this year: https://www.omnicalculator.com/biology/fertilizer


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> If you spray urea, do you run the risk of fertilizer burn if you overlap too much, or striping real bad? I ask because those two unknowns are what make me not want to spray just yet.


Keep the rate to 0.25lb N and you won't burn. Once you start spraying spoon feeding apps, you won't want to go back.

Throw some iron in the tank as well for extra green up.

Many people swear they get more uniformity from spraying vs spreading.

Bottom line, don't be afraid of spraying Urea.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Harts its all about baby steps for me this year. If not this season, next year I'll spray.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Harts said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > If you spray urea, do you run the risk of fertilizer burn if you overlap too much, or striping real bad? I ask because those two unknowns are what make me not want to spray just yet.
> ...


@Harts When you say spoon feeding are you talking .25lb every 2 weeks?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Harts said:


> Keep the rate to 0.25lb N and you won't burn. Once you start spraying spoon feeding apps, you won't want to go back.
> 
> Bottom line, don't be afraid of spraying Urea.


I went back to granular 

But I agree, don't be afraid of spraying.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

LawnDetail said:


> I can never seem to remember this but if you want to apply 1 lb of Nitrogen per 1K how much Urea do you need to dissolve for a spray application?


I would suggest not spraying any more than. 25lbs of N per k. Which would be about .5lbs of urea per k


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

LawnDetail said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


Correct. You can also do it weekly.


----------

